# WiFi-to-PC at home more virus-susceptible to Ethernet cable to PC



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Friend has DSL provider with a ZyXel modem that has both wireless capability and Ethernet port. Desktop PC with Windows 8. McAfee AntiViurus. Don't know yet (going over today) if McAfee is set up properly for updating definitions and scanning (maybe that's set up for automatic by default?). 

Not sure why yet, but in the last year he has had to go online with Dell support to have them handle his crash problems about 5 times (he doesn't know how) and doesn't speak English well enough to follow all their instructions while on the phone. Not sure what his crash problems have been in the past, but this time PC kept bringing up a blue screen virtually full of white text with general suggestions for action to take. It started out with " A problem was detected so your PC has been shut down to avoid damage to it...). 

I talked with Dell (overseas help line) who walked me through a Troubleshooting screen or two (never got very far), because it always ended up with the same blue screen (mentioned above) popping up. 

Dell finally got me into a Refresh PC mode which he told me was the same as System Restore, but it took a long time and showed percentage of progress on the monitor which went very slowly. Didn't understand that, because when I do System Restore on my own PC, it only takes maybe 5 minutes to complete. 

Anyway, the Refresh PC thing was too slow for me to hang around to see what would happen. Dell guy told me soon as it got to 100%, PC would be ready to go again. Friend never called me back after I left, so I assume it worked. Going back today to check out his McAfee settings and told him yesterday to start using Chrome browser instead of IE, because I've always heard it's less susceptible to problems while online.

Grateful for suggestions on how I could help him avoid his crashes. He says he's going to switch to an Apple one day because they catch the viruses before the reach your PC. Good idea? As mentioned above however, not sure yet if he has virus issues or operating system issues?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah I am UNIX/Linux/OSX fan . Far more stable OS. Reasons for systems crashes can be numerous. What version of Windows? How old os the PC. It could be bad memory, corrupted OS file, bad registry, virus, malware, bad application, hard disk errors, lake of space on the boot drive(C . Might be time for a complete reinstall of Windows.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Windows 8, and lack of space on the boot drive was one of the suggestions in the blue screen, but never got around to checking that or talking about running a cleaner-type program that also checks registry, etc. 

A Clean Install was one of things I had in mind, but not sure his CD/DVD player is working - will check it today. It wouldn't AutoRun a drivers and utilities CD I put in the other day, nor could I start it from a Start Menu "Run" window. Not even sure if the start menu is where I found the Run dialogue box. Didn't like the Windows 8 interface at all - too used to my Windows Vista I guess. Didn't really like Vista either when I changed from XP (with Windows 7 in between for a short time), but don't do that much on the PC anymore and it's not a big deal - got used to Vista pretty quick. Prefer Windows XP.

Anyway, if his CD player is not working, is there any other way to reinstall his Window 8? Will have to ask him how old the PC is...

Is a hard-wired Ethernet connection from modem to PC better than wireless? This is a a Desktop Dell PC/ processor integrated into the monitor. Know virtually nothing about wireless and firewalls, just wondering if wireless at home is susceptible to hackers or maybe his firewall (assume that's an integral part of his wi-fi modem?) is supposed to take care of that.

Thx for your help.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

There should be a semi-hidden directory on the hard drive that contains the files needed to reinstall the O/S.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

ZZZZZ said:


> There should be a semi-hidden directory on the hard drive that contains the files needed to reinstall the O/S.


Can you give me the short version of how/where to find those files. Use the search feature on the PC? What search term? Looking for an .exe file maybe?

I just added this comment/question to my last post if you can help with this also:
Is a hard-wired Ethernet connection from modem to PC better than wireless? This is a a Desktop Dell PC/ processor integrated into the monitor. Know virtually nothing about wireless and firewalls, just wondering if wireless at home is susceptible to hackers or maybe his firewall (assume that's an integral part of his wi-fi modem?) is supposed to take care of that.

Thx much for jumping in...


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

justplumducky said:


> Can you give me the short version of how/where to find those files. Use the search feature on the PC? What search term? Looking for an .exe file maybe?
> 
> I just added this comment/question to my last post if you can help with this also:
> Is a hard-wired Ethernet connection from modem to PC better than wireless? This is a a Desktop Dell PC/ processor integrated into the monitor. Know virtually nothing about wireless and firewalls, just wondering if wireless at home is susceptible to hackers or maybe his firewall (assume that's an integral part of his wi-fi modem?) is supposed to take care of that.
> ...


I found this...(he does have a touch screen)

To reset your PC
Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap Settings, and then tap Change PC settings. ...
Tap or click Update and recovery, and then tap or click Recovery.
Under Remove everything and reinstall Windows, tap or click Get started. Follow the instructions on the screen.​
...and other search results online about reinstalling Windows 8, so I'll give this is a try if he'll let me do that today. Will have to backup all his files first or they'll be lost? Well I suppose/maybe these reinstall articles will speak to that issue.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

justplumducky said:


> Can you give me the short version of how/where to find those files. Use the search feature on the PC? What search term? Looking for an .exe file maybe?
> 
> I just added this comment/question to my last post if you can help with this also:
> Is a hard-wired Ethernet connection from modem to PC better than wireless? This is a a Desktop Dell PC/ processor integrated into the monitor. Know virtually nothing about wireless and firewalls, just wondering if wireless at home is susceptible to hackers or maybe his firewall (assume that's an integral part of his wi-fi modem?) is supposed to take care of that.
> ...


The process differs from PC to PC. I am not familiar with the process for Dell specifically, their Tech Support should be able to walk you through this. 

But generally, when you boot up the PC, there is an F key to press and that will bring you to a screen that provides options: you can try to repair the O/S, or run a system restore, or reinstall the O/S completely. You don't need to worry about where those files are, the reinstall program will find them for you.

And YES you must absolutely back up and save anything currently on the PC that you want to save. The reinstall process wipes the PC clean.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

It sounds to me like it's not even known if a virus is causing this. With a broken cd player how sure are we that this isn't simply a hardware problem?

Generally speaking, hardwire is better... just plug it in and it goes. Usually faster than wireless too (unless you have one of the newer modems/routers with gigabite wireless). Wireless can of course be hacked a lot easier. But as far as viruses go, it makes no difference.... wired and wireless both receive the same data from your ip

Apple tends to be a bit more secure because you have to give permission before things will install on it. You can do that with PC too though but most don't because they find it too much of a pain and end up turning off that layer of protection.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob Sanders said:


> It sounds to me like it's not even known if a virus is causing this. With a broken cd player how sure are we that this isn't simply a hardware problem?
> 
> Generally speaking, hardwire is better... just plug it in and it goes. Usually faster than wireless too (unless you have one of the newer modems/routers with gigabite wireless). Wireless can of course be hacked a lot easier. But as far as viruses go, it makes no difference.... wired and wireless both receive the same data from your ip
> 
> Apple tends to be a bit more secure because you have to give permission before things will install on it. You can do that with PC too though but most don't because they find it too much of a pain and end up turning off that layer of protection.


Not sure at all. If it were hardware causing his crashes, would it necessarily show up in Device Manager? 

That's what I had in mind when asking about hacking into wireless, for his situation... meaning his desktop PC being connected to the Internet via his wireless modem sitting right next to his PC. Can someone in the neighborhood hack into his PC via his wireless modem and crash his Windows 8 OS? 

Didn't get to go over there today, so will be looking at his available disk space tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

justplumducky said:


> Not sure at all. If it were hardware causing his crashes, would it necessarily show up in Device Manager?
> 
> 
> > No, not necessarily. An intermittent memory problem for example (which I have had before) will crash a machine every time with no notice or warning.
> ...


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I would make some space first.
Try free ccleaner from Piriform site and run default settings.
Then a Windows defrag session. You'll get to see space on drive.
Then get free Malwarebytes that attempts to remove trojans and viruses.
Free virus removal tool available at Sophos site.
All of these take awhile to run.

I'd do this with PC directly connected to modem via ethernet Cat5 cable.

This will work if computer boots and stays stable for a bit. Might try booting to safe mode by tapping F8 key during startup. There are also boot disks around and the Win8 disk that came with computer may have that feature.

Try free virus protection programs like Avast or Avira if your friend's has expired.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

justplumducky go to eightforums.com and there is a Tutorial on how to do the SFC & DISM fix. If the system is crashing, you would need the BSOD error that comes up and gets placed into the Dump Log, then read it with "Who Crashed". The problem is that a failing hard drive, bad RAM, can be the two easiest things to cause a system to crash.

As for the Dell "Fix". It is more of playing Three Card Monty with them. Speccy from piriform.com helps give system info. It can be done as a Portable version, same thing with using a Linux Live DVD to run memtest86+.

If this system never had Windows 8 on it when your friend got it. An update that wants to install Windows 10 could be why the system is crashing also.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure if I've mentioned this yet, but just before I last left friend's home (more a friendly customer), Dell Tech Support-India walked me thru getting into TROUBESHOOTING (if I remember correctly), then we ran PC REFRESH. It's progress was pretty slow, so I left and went back couple days later and he said that did the trick. He did immediately switch to Chome browser, so maybe that will help 'til I go back again and maybe convince him to do a Clean Install of his Windows 8 and recommend a strategy, (suggestions received in here), to keep it clean.

Thx much for all the help. Gonna print this thread and use it to help him, and keep it myself for future reference.:thumbsup:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Get him on eightforums.com. It will be the best thing for him, if he runs into more problems.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Get him on eightforums.com. It will be the best thing for him, if he runs into more problems.


 Ok, just went there and that's looks pretty interesting. Will talk to him about it, thx.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I am over there under "broe23". On tenforums.com under "bro67". My same network pictures that I have on here under the Network forum, I also have over on eight forums. I am on there at least once a day.

The Tutorials are the greatest asset out of any forum out there. Plus there is none of the "I am better than you" stuff. We are all equals over there, even though some like myself have been around computers since I was 11 in 1977.


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

BSODs are almost always caused by driver issues. Sometimes it will be actual hardware failures but drivers are generally the problem. It could also be Windows updates but, as bad as Windows updates can be, BSODs from them are rare. You can try getting the latest drivers for all your devices, or if the BSOD error code helps identify the device then for the specific device. If that doesn't work, try rolling back the driver to a good version that you had before the problem started.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you much!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is there any chance this is an upgraded PC? In other words, Win 8 tossed on a old PC that was running XP?

If the HD is running out of space....and there is not enough RAM, the system could be doing a lot of swapping to disk....hence, when HD space is low....your just asking for problems

1st Thing I'd do is look at the system and see how much physical RAM is available and HD space. If HD space is less than 15% then upgrade the HD....or just buy a new computer. They are so cheap now it's almost not work working on them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure if you will see this . . . but I had to have THREE McAfee Security downloads done this last year because they were corrupt.. Turned out I had 3 Trojans.

Did anyone call McAfee? They've recently been taken over by Intel. Hopefully things will be better.


----------

